# Der Konkurrenzkampf der Handyaboanbieter



## Captain Picard (6 August 2005)

interessant ist auch der  Konkurrenzkampf zwischen den beiden Anbietern, für das gleiche "Produkt"
gibt es je nach Partnerseite unterschiedliche "Tarife"

es handelt sich um die identische URL nur mit unterschiedlichen Übergabeparametern
das ist nicht die einzige bei der der Konkurrenzkampf tobt

bemerkenswert auch, das die bisher eingeblendete Providerreferenzleiste bei dem einen Anbieter weg ist...


----------



## News (6 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> bemerkenswert auch, das die bisher eingeblendete Providerreferenzleiste bei dem einen Anbieter weg ist...


Scheint aber ein Einzelfall bzw. alternatives Layout zu sein.
Geht man z.B. über eine Vornamenseite, taucht auch beim MP-Bezahlfenster noch die Referenzleiste auf.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2005)

das war nur eine Nebenbemerkung , hätte ich auch weglassen können. Ich hab jede Menge gefunden 
die dieses "alternative " Fenster anzeigen

Mir geht es in erster Linie um den je nach "Makler" unterschiedlichen Preis und  die mit Sicherheit
unterschiedlichen Stornierungshandlings.... 

cp


----------



## News (6 August 2005)

[Kristallkugelmodus]
An den Preisen des einen Anbieters (der mit den 9,98 € pro Tag) könnte sich bald etwas ändern. Hängt von einem Treffen mit dem Geschäftspartner Wa*** Sy***** AG ab, das für kommenden Donnerstag geplant ist und bei dem bestimmte Probleme thematisiert werden sollen.
[/Kristallkugelmodus]


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2005)

[Kristallkugelmodus]Ob man bei den Gesprächen auch erörtert, wie man seitens der wap** ag das hauseigene Angebot "Loverstv" abrechnen will?
[/Kristallkugelmodus]

...aber da hat man es ja offenbar mit einem seriöseren Beispiel zu tun...


> Ein wesentliches Erfolgskriterium ist der Einsatz der neuen U18 Altersverifikation, die Wapme als exklusiver Vertriebspartner der Softident AG in Kooperation mit der Huch Mediengruppe einsetzt.


----------



## dvill (6 August 2005)

Die Preisgestaltung bei Dialern folgte immer schon besonderen Regeln.

Wenn die Verbraucher oft den Zahlungsvorgang schon nicht als solchen wahrnehmen, kann man immer gleich für jeden Schwachsinn den Maximalpreis fordern.

Der ist nun beim Handydialer je nach Anbieter verschieden. Das ist der Wettbewerb. Deshalb wird die Lösung des Problems auch nicht 6 Jahre benötigen. Die kommenden Handyrechnungen für den Monat Juli werden für viel Bewegung sorgen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (6 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> [Kristallkugelmodus]
> An den Preisen des einen Anbieters (der mit den 9,98 € pro Tag) könnte sich bald etwas ändern. Hängt von einem Treffen mit dem Geschäftspartner Wa*** Sy***** AG ab, das für kommenden Donnerstag geplant ist und bei dem bestimmte Probleme thematisiert werden sollen.
> [/Kristallkugelmodus]



[Ironie]
Will man in Zukunft leicht den  vollen Preisrahmen ausschöpfen?



> Nutzen Sie die benutzerfreundliche Abrechnung von Beträgen in Höhe von € 0,29 bis *€ 19,99 *für Ihr Web-Angebot.
> 
> Bequem und sicher für Ihre Kunden, als Einmalzahlung oder im Abo. *Die Frequenz bestimmen Sie*.



Lässt letzter Satz auch das stündliche Abo zu? Das wäre nämlich wirklich innovativ.
[/Ironie]

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## News (15 August 2005)

Offensichtlich ist bei vielen Handypay-Abos via GN soeben der Preis auf 1,99 € pro Tag gesenkt worden.
Das zeigt vermutlich die Strategie, mit der die Wap** Group die Geschäftspartnerschaft fortführen will.
Die Suche nach Vornamen z.B. kostet also "nur" noch maximal rund 60 € im Monat...
P.S. Posting korrigiert, weil die "Malvorlagen" immer noch 9,98 € kosten. Da war wieder das Problem mit den gespeicherten Cookies, die beim Wechsel der Seite erneut das alte Bezahlfenster der vorherigen Seite aufmachen.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2005)

Das zeigt aber auch überdeutlich , dass der Willkür Tür und Tor geöffnet ist, da es keinerlei Regulierung 
oder Vorschriften gibt. Genauso kann das innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder "angehoben" werde. Wie soll 
dann ein "Kunde", selbst  wenn er ein solches "Angebot" bewußt wahrnimmt, beweisen zu welchem "Tarif"
 das Superduperabo abgeschlossen wurde 

cp


----------



## News (15 August 2005)

Hm, DAY verlangt auch noch 9,98 €, wie ich beim erneuten Aufrufen der besuchten Seiten - nach Cookie-Löschungen - gesehen habe.
Vielleicht handelt es sich also bisher nur um Einzelfälle.
Was aber zu einer neuen Problematik führt:
Es kann dem Kunden nun passieren, dass er von einer 1,99 €/Tag-Seite auf eine 9,98 €/Tag-Seite wechselt, dort das Bezahlfenster aufruft und trotzdem immer noch "1,99 €" angezeigt bekommt.
Nur der alte Name des "Produkts" zeigt aufmerksamen Lesern dann den Irrtum.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> nach Cookie-Löschungen -


Kenne jede Menge Sites , bei denen  das "falsche" Produkt im Handyabofenster angezeigt wird
sofern  man nicht die Cookies vorher löscht. Das ist schlicht schlampige Programmierung. Welcher Otto Normalo
löscht konsequent Cookies? das nennt sich sichere  Softwarebezahlmethode? Nein danke..

cp


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2005)

Und wer macht sich schon einen Screenshot vom Einwahlfenster?

Ich würde das jetzt machen, nach der Lektüre hier im Forum, wenn ich solch einen Dienst in Anspruch nehmen würde.


----------



## News (15 August 2005)

Durch dieses Cookie-Chaos kann es jedenfalls passieren, dass ich etwas über Reptilien erfahren möchte und stattdessen Malvorlagen bekomme unk:
Das mit den Preisunterschieden an sich ist vielleicht weniger brisant, wenn ich mir so die möglichen Szenarien überlege. Es gilt ja wohl immer der Preis, der im Bezahlfenster angezeigt wird - egal, seit wann man dieses per Cookie "mitschleppt".
Der Fall, dass man "1,99 €" sieht, aber 9,98 € bezahlt, dürfte demnach nicht eintreten.
Dennoch kann ich mir so einige Stornierungen vorstellen, wenn Kunden ein ganz anderes Produkt als erwartet erhalten.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=276


> Update vom *04. August: *Anbieter bessert nach
> 
> Die Global Netcom GmbH, die das Zahlungsmittel Handy-Payment für die genannten
> Seiten zur Verfügung stellt, hat sehr kurzfristig reagiert und nachgebessert.
> * Auf den Seiten war zumindest heute deutlich zu lesen, dass bei Buchung ein Abonnement abgeschlossen wird.*


heute jedenfalls nicht mehr, da steht wieder  der übliche Unklartext, bei dem nichts auf ein selbstverlängerndes Abo hinweist 


> Produkt: ****.***| Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag | Impressum | AGB | Hilfe


Screenshot von heute:


----------



## dvill (15 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... da steht wieder der übliche Unklartext, ...


Verständlich formulieren können nur die Spezialisten von der Bundesnetzagentur.

Die stellen solche klar strukturierten und verständlichen Layouts den Firmen auch völlig kostenlos zur Verfügung.

Design, Farbgebung und Schriftauswahl können die direkt von einem gut funktionierenden Muster übernehmen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (15 August 2005)

Ist echt interessant, das Cookie-Chaos. Die Büttelb**** tauchen plötzlich im Impressum von DAY auf. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass dies speziell die  unterste Zeile betrifft, daher auch Auswirkungen auf den angezeigten Preis haben kann. Allerdings interessanterweise die URL des Fensters (oder der Pid, der darin angezeigt wird) ändert sich. Was bedeuten könnte, dass zumindest das Geld in den "richtigen" Sack wandert. Welcher Betrag dann wirklich verrechnet wird bzw. welche Auswirkungen dies für den User hat, ob er sich da bei diesem Chaos überhaupt einloggen kann, ist eine andere Frage. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Es kann dem Kunden nun passieren, dass er von einer 1,99 €/Tag-Seite auf eine 9,98 €/Tag-Seite wechselt, dort das Bezahlfenster aufruft und trotzdem immer noch "1,99 €" angezeigt bekommt.
> Nur der alte Name des "Produkts" zeigt aufmerksamen Lesern dann den Irrtum.


Ist das ein Intelligenztest? Ok, ich nehme Frauennotruftierheime für * Preis: 1.99 EUR alle 30 Tage*  

Das passiert, wenn man den Link abtippt und versehentlich SPMA5_3 eingibt...

Meine Fresse, ist das dilettantisch gemacht!


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> [Kristallkugelmodus]
> An den Preisen des einen Anbieters (der mit den 9,98 € pro Tag) könnte sich bald etwas ändern. Hängt von einem Treffen mit dem Geschäftspartner Wa*** Sy***** AG ab, das für kommenden Donnerstag geplant ist und bei dem bestimmte Probleme thematisiert werden sollen.
> [/Kristallkugelmodus]



Das Treffen ist wohl ausgefallen 

LG Holgi


----------



## News (15 August 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das Treffen ist wohl ausgefallen


Hm, ist das eine Vermutung oder Insiderwissen?
Meine Glaskugel bleibt in diesem Punkt bis mindestens morgen dunkel. Mal sehen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eher eine Vermutung, da sich an den Preisen von Hausaufg**** und Malvorl**** nichts geändert hat und Vodafon wieder dabei ist. Geld stinkt eben nicht.

LG Holgi


----------



## News (18 August 2005)

Also, die Gespräche GN/wapme hat es gegeben (Quelle: Telefonat mit dem wapme-Vertriebsleiter). Demnach ging es vor allem um die Gestaltung des Bezahlfensters - Änderungen beim möglichen Maximalpreis wurden nicht vereinbart.


----------

